# الي اخواني في المنتدي والراغبين في مشروعات كيميائية



## chem1982 (24 مارس 2012)

قمت بعمل بحث شامل للاسماء المواد العلمية والتجارية من اراد معرفة الاسم التجاري اوالعلمي لاي مادة المتابعة عبر المنتدي وذللك لان الكثير ممن يعمل في مجال الصناعات الكيميائية يواجة صعوبة في الحصول علي المواد وتكون متوفرة بكثرة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (25 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مازن81 (26 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
لكن لو سمحت لماذا لا تضعها في ملف لكي تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## chem1982 (28 مارس 2012)

الموضوع شائك وصعب شوية انا خليت الموضوع علي الاستفسار وانا جاهز وتحت الامر في خدمة العلم والارتقاء بالمعرفة في الوطن العربي وشكرا علي التنبية


----------



## ahmed abo forn (28 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخى العزيز وجدة هذه المشاركة فى المنتدى 

*يتم حساب Active matter for sulphonic acid بالطريقه الاتيه :-
1) weight 2-5 gm and dissolving in 50 ml dist. waterand complete to 1 liter
2( Take 10 ml from solution and add 10 ml CHCL3 and 5 ml mixinal and titrated by Hyamine 0.004N

ما هو mixinal و ما هو تركيبة الكيميائى و اين اجده؟
و شكرا*


----------



## elavokatommm (29 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخى العزيز

اريد بعد اذنك اسم الماده العلميه للمسحوق الامريكى الذى هو مستخدم فى ازاله لون البنزين وشكرا لك​


----------



## MaZaGAngeE (29 أبريل 2012)

كنت عايز اعرف التركيب الكيميائي لمادة الاوميالين التي تستخدم في صناعة الشكائر البلاستيكية


----------



## mahmoudAziz2010 (2 مايو 2012)

ممكن اعرف ال medium الذى يضاف الى الوان السيراميك الاسم العلمى لو ممكن


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

elavokatommm قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اخى العزيز
> 
> اريد بعد اذنك اسم الماده العلميه للمسحوق الامريكى الذى هو مستخدم فى ازاله لون البنزين وشكرا لك​


يزال لون البنزين ببودره محليه اسمها التجارى tx


----------

